# فكرة عن عمل محرك السيارة



## eng.majid (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ملاحظة: هذا المقال اطلعت عليه واحببت ان اهديه لزملائي المهندسيين للفائدة وتبادل المعلومات وارجو ان الاستفادة منه
يعتبر محرك السيارة من التطبيقات العملية لعلم الديناميكا الحرارية حيث أن هذا العلم يركز على تحويل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية. ولا شك ان كل شخص يمتلك سيارة أو يستخدمها للتنقل من مكان إلى آخر.. فهل سألت نفسك يوما كيف يعمل محرك السيارة وما دور كل قطعة فيه لتجعل السيارة تسير بسرعات تصل إلى 200 كيلومتر في الساعة. واعتقد انه من الضروري على كل شخص يستخدم السيارة معرفة ماذا يجري بعد تشغيلها وخصوصا عن حدوث عطل ما والذهاب إلى الميكانيكي لاصلاحها وقد نجهل تماماً ماذا فعل لاصلاحها؟ وماهي قطعة التي قام بتغيرها؟ كذلك عند شراء سيارة جديدة فإن ثمنها يعتمد على مواصفاتها فماذا تعني سعة المحرك 2 ليتر أو انها تحتوي على 6 صمامات او انها تعمل بطريقة ضخ الوقود Fuel Injection وغيره من هذه الامور.. في هذا الجزء من تفسيرات فيزيائية سوف نقوم بتوضيح فكرة عمل محرك السيارة والتعرف على مكوناته... 
ماكنة الاحتراق الداخلي
تنقسم المحركات إلى نوعين نوع يعرف باسم ماكنة الاحتراق الخارجي external combustion engine وهو المستخدم قديما في محركات القطارات البخارية والسفن البحرية حيث يتم استخدام الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة من حرق الفحم لتبخير الماء واستخدام ضغط البخار في دفع المكابس التي بدورها تكون متصلة بعمود الحركة لادارة العجلات ولكن هذا النوع من المحركات قل استخدامه لقلة كفاءته وصعوبة تصنيعه وصيانته، أما النوع الثاني فيعرف باسم ماكنة الاحتراق الداخلي internal combustion engines وهو المستخدم حاليا في اغلب السيارات لما لهذاه المحركات من كفاءة في التشغيل وسهولة تزويد السيارة بالوقود وتكلفة تصنيعها اقل نسبياً من المحركات الاحتراق الخارجي. 
لتوضيح فكرة عمل ماكنة الاحتراق الداخلي والتي على اساسها يعمل محرك السيارة سنقوم بتشبيه ذلك على نحو قذيفة المدفع القديمة التي قد نشاهدها في الافلام السنمائية القديمة حيث يقوم الشخص بوضع بودرة البارود في الطرف الخلفي للمدفع ومن ثم يقوم بوضع الكرة المعدنية في فوهة المدفع. ولاطلاق القذيفة يتم اشعال البارود لتتولد طاقة حرارية هائلة تزيد مقدار الضغط الذي يتجه إلى دفع الكرة المعدنية بقوة من فوهة المدفع.. 
قد يتسائل القارئ عن العلاقة بين فكرة عمل المدفع السابق الذكر ومحرك السيارة؟؟ في الواقع إن مايحدث داخل محرك السيارة مشابه تماماً من ناحية المبدأ لفكرة عمل المدفع السابق الذكر، فهذه هي فكرة عمل الاحتراق الداخلي حيث أن الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن احتراق البارود تولدت داخل مكونات المحرك نفسها لتعطي طاقة الدفع الناتجة عن ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة والضغط. 

خطوات عمل محرك السيارة
يعمل محرك السيارة ذو الاحتراق الداخلي من خلال دورة متكاملة يمكن تقسيمها إلى اربعة اشواط اساسية نذكرها على النحو التالي: 
(1) شوط الاخذ Intake stroke 
(2) شوط الانضغاط Compression stroke 
(3) شوط الاحتراق Combustion stroke 
(4) شوط العادم Exhaust stroke 



نرى في الشكل السابق الجزء الاساسي من المحرك والذي يسمى المكبس Piston وهو الجزء المماثل للمدفع في المثال السابق. يتصل المكبس بعمود الحركة crank shaft الرمز P في الشكل التوضيحي. وبدوران عمود الحركة يمكن اعادة المكبس إلى وضعه الابتدائية كما ويعمل هذا الجزء على تحويل الحركة الرأسية للمكبس إلى حركة دائرية. 
وصف الدورة الكاملة لمحرك السيارة
(1) شوط الاخذ: يبدأ المكبس عمله في الحركة من أعلى موضع له ليتحرك إلى الاسفل حيث يكون صمام الادخال مفتوح ليدخل خليط من الوقود والهواء إلى داخل اسطوانة الاحتراق. وتكون نسبة الوقود صغيرة بالنسبة للهواء ولكن كافية لاحداث الاحتراق. وهذا الشوط موضح في الفترة المحددة باللون الاصفر. 
(2) شوط الانضغاط: يغلق صمام الاخذ عندما يبدأ المكبس في الحركة للأعلى ليضغط خليط الوقود والهواء وترتفع درجة حرارته تدريجياً ليساعد على رفع كفاءة الاحتراق. وهذا الشوط موضح في الشكل الجانبي باللون البنفسجي. 
(3) شوط الاحتراق: في اللحظة التي يصل اليه المكبس إلى اعلى ارتفاع له يصبح الخليط عند ضغط عالي تنطلق شرارة كهربية لينتج عنها احتراق (انفجار) للوقود المكون للخليط فترتفع كلا من درجة الحرارة والضغط ارتفاعاً هائلاً لتدفع المكبس بقوة للأسفل. وهذا الشوط موضح في الشكل الجانبي باللون البرتقالي. 
(4) شوط العادم: عندما يصل المكبس في حركته للاسفل إلى ادنى قيمة له يفتح صمام العادم لتخرج نواتج الاحتراق من المكبس ومنه إلى العادم خارج السيارة ويرتفع المكبس نتيجة لدوران ناقل الحركة إلى الاعلى طاردا ما تبقى من نواتج الاحتراق ليبدأ دورة جديدة بسحب كمية جديدة من الهواء والوقود. وهذا الشوط موضح في الشكل الجانبي باللون الاخضر. 

فكرة عن عمل محرك السيارة 
مرة اخرى لا حظ ان حركة المكبس كانت دائما حركة رأسية للأعلى وللأسفل ولكن هذه الحركة تتحول بواسطة الجزء المغمور في الزيت (لتقليل الاحتكاك) من حركة رأسية إلى حركة دائرية ليأخذها عمود ناقل الحركة crank shaft ليدير عجلات السيارة والتي ستحرك السيارة للأمام أو للخلف. 


مكونات محرك السيارة 
الاسطوانة Cylinder هذا هو الجزء الرئيسي للمحرك وعادة ما تحتوي محركات السيارات على اربعة اسطوانات أو ستة أو ثمانية وفي هذه الحالة يتم ترتيب الاسطوانات في المحرك بثلاثة اوضاع فإما تكون مرتبة على خط مستقيم أو ترتب في خطين متوازيين أو على شكل حرف كما هو 
و الاوضاع الثلاثه هم

ترتيب الاسطوانات في خط مستقيم
ترتيب الاسطوانات في خطين متوازيين
Vترتيب الاسطوانات على خطين بزاوية حادة تعمل شكل حرف 
يلعب ترتيب وعدد الاسطوانات في محرك السيارة دوراً رئيسيا في نعومة حركة المحرك وكفاءته وكذلك سعر السيارة
البوجيه
Spark plug	وهي التي تولد الشرارة الكهربية في لحظة انضغاط الخليط لتحدث الاحتراق وللعلم في محركات الديزل لا توجد هذه القطعة حيث يحترق الوقود نتيجة لارتفاع حرارته.
الصمامات Valves	لكل اسطوانة صمامين واحد لادخال الوقود والهواء والثاني لاخراج ناتج الاحتراق وكلاهما يفتحا ويغلقا حسب الشوط ولكن في حالة شوط الانضغاط يغلغا تماما.
المكبس Piston وهو قطعة من الصلب تتحرك للأعلى والاسفل داخل الاسطوانة.
حلقات المكبس 
Piston rings	توجد حلقات المكبس بين الجزء الخارجي للمكبس والجزء الداخلى للاسطوانة لتسمح بحركة المكبس دون السماح لتسرب خليط الوقود والهواء أو ناتج الاحتراق من التسرب كذلك تمنع من تسرب الزيت إلى داخل الاسطوانة. وعادة ما يحتاج المحرك إلى تغيير هذه الحلقات إذا لوحظ نقصان متكرر في معدل الزيت لانه يكون قد تسرب إلى داخل الاسطوانة.
غرفة الاحتراق 
Combustion chamber وهي المساحة التي يحدث فيها الانضغاط والاحتراق وكما لاحظنا فهي تتغير بين قيمة صغرى (عند الانضغاط) وقيمة عظمى (عند سحب الخليط). إن الفرق بين القيمة العظمى والقيمة الصغرى تسمى الاازاحة Displacement وتقاس بوحدة الليتر أو السنتمتر المكعب (1000 سنتمتر مكعب تعادل لتر). فإذا كان المحرك يحتوي اربعة اسطوانات بحيث أن كل اسطوانة تعمل ازاحة نصف لتر يكون سعة المحرك 2 لتر، أما اذا كان عد الاسطوانات 6 على شكل حرف V فإن سعة المحرك في هذه الحالة تكون 3 لتر وتكتب "3.0 liter V-6."
بصفة عامة سعة المحرك يعطى معلومات عن قوة المحرك. فمحرك يعمل ازاحة بمقدار نصف ليتر يستهلك وقود ضعف ما يستهلكه اسطوانة تعمل ازاحة مقدارها ربع ليتر وهذا يعني ان قوة المحرك ذو السعة الاكبر تكون اعلى من المحرك ذو السعة الاقل.
يمكن زيادة ازاحة المحرك أما بزيادة عدد الاسطوانات أو بزيادة حجم الاسطوانة نفسها أو زيادة الاثنين معاً.
عمود التوصيل 
Connecting rod	وهو العمود الذي يوصل المكبس مع عمود ناقل الحركة Crank shaft والذي يجعله يدور في حركة دائرية
Crank shaft	وهو الذي يعمل على تحريك المكبس للأعلى وللأسفل.
وعاء الزيت Sump	وهو وعاء يحتفظ بالزيت ليغمر عمود ناقل الحركة Crank shaft.


سبب عدم عمل المحرك 
في حالة عدم قبول محرك السيارة من العمل فإن هذا يعود إلى خلل ما وحيث أنك اصبحت على دراية بفكرة عمل المحرك فإن العديد من الاسباب يمكن ان تسبب في عدم تشغيل المحرك ولكن هناك ثلاثة اسباب رئيسية نذكرها على النحو التالي:
خلل في خليط الوقود والهواء:
وهذا يعود لاحد الاسباب التالية:
•	نقص كمية الوقود اللازم لتشغيل المحرك فيدخل الهواء بدون الوقود فلايحدث الاحتراق.
•	انسداد في منفذ الهواء فيدخل الوقود بدون كمية هواء كافية فلا يعمل المحرك.
•	كمية الوقود اما تكون اكثر أو اقل من اللازم فيحدث خلل في الاحتراق الناتج.
•	وجود شوائب في الوقود مثل بعض الماء الذي سيمنع الوقود من الاحتراق. 
ضعف في شوط الانضغاط
وهذا يعود إلى وجود تسريب في الاسطوانة تمنع من عدم الوصول إلى الضغط المطلوب الذي سيتحول إلى قوة دافعة لتحريك السيارة وخذا التسريب يعود في أغلب الاحيان إلى اهتراء في الحلقات المبطنة للاسطوانة نتيجة للحرارة العالية أو تسريب في المكان الذي يثبت فيه رأس الاسطوانة مع الاسطوانة نفسها حيث يوجد gasket وهي قطعة تثبت في اطار محدد لتضمن احكام اغلاق رأس الاسطوانة.
تسرب الشرارة الكهربية
خلل يصيب مولد الشرارة (spark) نتيجة لكسر في احد طرفيه أو ان توقيت الشرارة يحدث في غير الوقت المطلوب كما ذكرنا سابقا. 

الجزء الخارجي للمحرك
الجزء الداخلي للمحرك والمكون من الاسطوانة لا يمكن ان يعمل بدون الاجزاء الأخرى التابعة له فدورة المحرك تمر بعد ذلك خلال العديد من الحلقات المتكاملة المتزامنة فهناك دورة لماء التبريد ودورة كهربية مسؤولة عن توزيع الشرارة الكهربية على الاسطوانات وهناك دائرة التغذية الكهربية لشحن البطارية ودورة الوقود والهواء ودورة التحكم باغلاق وفتح الصمامات وكل هذه الدورات يجب ان تعمل معا وبشكل متكامل واي خلل في احدها يؤدي إلى توقف المحرك بعد احداث خلل فيه.
دورة التحكم باغلاق وفتح الصمامات 
في المحركات الحديثة يثبت عمود ناقل الحركة أعلى الصمامات حيث أن دورانه يؤدي إلى التحكم في فتح واغلاق الصمامات من خلال القطع المعدنية المثبتة على ذراعه 

توزيع الشرارة الكهربية 
الدائرة الكهربية المسؤولة عن توزيع شرارة الاحتراق. فان دور الدتربيوتر distributor في توزيع الكهرباء على الـ Spark. حيث أنه موصل في مصدر فرق الجهد العالي عند المنتصف ويخرج منه اربعة توصيلات لكل اسطوانة بحيث تحصل كل اسطوانة على الكهرباء في الوقت المناسب. 

رفع كفاءة محرك السيارة للحصول على قوة دفع اكبر 
هناك العديد من العوامل التي يمكن من خلالها رفع كفاءة المحرك ويسعى منتجي السيارات لتعديل هذه المتغيرات للحصول على نتائج أفضل وهذه العوامل هي:
1.	زيادة الازاحة 
2.	زيادة نسبة الانضغاط 
3.	تبريد الهواء الداخل للاسطوانة 
4.	تسهيل مرور الهواء للاسطوانة 
5.	تسهيل خروج العادم من الاسطوانة بعد الاحتراق 
6.	صناعة السيارة من مواد خفيفة الوزن 
7.	ضخ الوقود بنسب احتياج كل


----------



## khaled2u (18 سبتمبر 2006)

<p>معلومات حلوه الله يعطيك العافيه</p>
<p>هل ممكن احصل على كيفية تبريد محرك السيارة باالزيت</p>


----------



## حسن أبو العينين (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لك جزيل الشكر على هذا العمل . و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hanyacad (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
معلومات قيمه وموفيده شكرا للافاده


----------



## eng_hazem123 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## yasser512 (23 يونيو 2007)

ان شاء الله هذا الرابط سوف يفيد الجميع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=58038


----------



## za3eem.issa (5 مارس 2008)

شكررررررررررا لك


----------



## وحيدة (5 مارس 2008)

مشكور أخي على هالمجهود الرائع 
تحياتي ،،،،
أسامة وحيدة


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (14 مارس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بهاء العيثاوي (23 مارس 2008)

تسلم يا اخي العزيز بس ياريت تشرح طريقه عمل السيارة الحديثة والتي لاتحتاج للكابريتور والتي تعمل على صمامات اي البخاخات ياريت لو تعرف عنها اي شي تعطينا علم وشكرا على معلوماتك القيمه


----------



## أحمد صبري النجار (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الإخوة الأفاضل المهندسين
صادفني ذات مرة رسم توضيحي مــتحـرك ، لآلة إحتراق داخلي رباعية الأشواط ، بحثت عنها ولم اهتدِ لمكانها.
فأين هي
وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً

أحمد صبري النجار
طالب بقسم الميكاترونيات
جامعة 6 اكتوبر بمدينة 6 اكتوبر
مـصـر


----------



## mnci (15 نوفمبر 2008)

أحمد صبري النجار قال:


> الإخوة الأفاضل المهندسين
> صادفني ذات مرة رسم توضيحي مــتحـرك ، لآلة إحتراق داخلي رباعية الأشواط ، بحثت عنها ولم اهتدِ لمكانها.
> فأين هي
> وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً
> ...


 اتفضل يا حمادة
http://arabcad.blogspot.com/2008/08/engine-parts.html
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## أحمد صبري النجار (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السيد المهندس mnci
شكراً جزيلاً على سرعة ردك
الرابط الذ أرسلته سيادتك يحوي الموضوعات التالية وليس به 
4Stroke Internal Combustion Engine
التي أبحث عن رسم متحرك يوضحها
أحمد صبري​ 
*Mobile and Netted Air Defence Systems **Tips on Mobile Maintenance **Gravity Wheel **Refrigeration Cycle **Beam-Beam deflection feedback **Heat Exchanger Design **Introduction to Diodes Electronics Basics **Hysys Tutorial **Electronic Control for DC Motors Using Discrete Bridge Circuits **Super Critical Pressure Steam Combined Cycle **Etching Your Own PC boards **Thermodynamic Analysis of Air Cooled Simple Gas Steam Combined Cycle ... **Select The Right Motor For Your Project **Using wind energy to pump livestock water **The Best Interviews **Domestic electric lighting circuits **Trellis Coded Modulation **Pressurized Water Storage Tank **Solar Thermal Power Generation and sea water desalination **Water Desalination Findings and Recommendations **Environmental impacts of water desalination **solar water desalination system **Water Desalination Technologies **Solar Powered Water Desalination **Water Desalination *


----------



## eothman (5 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eothman (5 مارس 2012)

اريد موضوع كامل عن تكييف السيارة


----------

